# CRE - Crescent Gold



## imajica (1 May 2006)

Tested 40 cents today with some large orders before slipping back to 39cents. a very good sign that it will possibly crack the 40 cent mark and charge on towards 50 cents by the end of next week. 

My prediction is that the share price will probably level off at around 50 cents and hold that level until production starts up in the latter part of the year. Of course this does not take into account an increase in their proven resource base which has a good chance of happening as their tenements have already proven to be a winner.

Cant wait for the imminent in specie distribution of their uranium assets. This will also add interest and value.

Should be an interesting next few weeks.

Good luck to all who believe in the crescent gold story


----------



## imajica (2 May 2006)

Crescent gold is also listed on the TSX. It is up a massive 89% in a single day of trading.

Check it out

TSX - Crescent Gold Stock Price Link


----------



## imajica (2 May 2006)

up 23% in the first few minutes of trading


niiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## imajica (3 May 2006)

Gold up this morning by $11 an ounce 

Dow Jones  up 80 points

Aussie dollar stronger

Can only be good for all of the resource stocks


----------



## imajica (29 May 2006)

Up almost 10% on the TSX

Tomorrow should be a good day for all CRE holders


----------



## imajica (6 June 2006)

Crescent holders should feel safe knowing that the first 100000 ounces of gold sold from Laverton is protected against any serious price fall. If you are looking for an emerging producer with great management and an insurance policy in place then look no further than crescent. Also the laverton area is highly prospective and a major find is a definite possibility!

Good luck and hang in there


----------



## fauntleroy (1 September 2006)

Hhmmm, German shareholders are a bit astonished about today's trading in Australia. Yesterday in Germany and also in Canada +++++, now today going down again at ASX although latest company announcements were again quite encouraging. Selling on good news?


----------



## ALFguy (6 September 2006)

More good news today with Laverton gold reserves up 22%!
Seems very significant to me but market is slow on the take up....

From Announcement:

A 22% increase in gold reserves (to 358,000 ounces) at its Laverton project in Western Australia has been announced by emerging ASX-listed producer, Crescent Gold Limited.

The Company today released its first reserve upgrade for Laverton since December last year, reporting:

• Probable Ore Reserve estimates have increased to 6.2mt at 1.8 g/t for a new total of 358,000 ounces, a 22% increase on contained ounces previously estimated (December 2005 4.4mt at 2.1 g/t for 292,000 oz).
• The Indicated Mineral Resource estimate of 18.7mt at 1.5 g/t for 877,000 ounces is 47% higher than the contained ounces previously estimated (December 2005 13.4mt at 1.4 g/t for 603,000 oz). Inferred Resources now stand at 550,000 ozs.

“As significant as the improvement is, we are confident that when recent drilling results are accounted for, reserves will be pushed even higher by year’s end – coinciding with our production start-up,” Crescent Gold’s Managing Director, Mr Andrew Haythorpe, said today.

“This completes the key mine start milestones for Crescent. Namely another reserve upgrade, project financing, mine and major contractor appointments,” Mr Haythorpe said.

“The Company is now poised to join the ranks of Australian gold producers at significant output levels and a targeted profit margin of A$250oz.”


----------



## BIG BWACULL (29 March 2007)

Hey Imajica you still following this one, Looks promising but as im new at the game would like some analysis from all yall about this one, They just poured their first lot of gold last week, Duetch Bank gave em 120 million to help em, Are their gold fields prosperous? Buyers been building this morning They could do a runner but need feedback on Them Thanks BIG


----------



## BIG BWACULL (29 March 2007)

Hey Imajica you still following this one, Looks promising but as im new at the game would like some analysis from all yall about this one, They just poured their first lot of gold last week, Duetch Bank gave em 120 million to help em, Are their gold fields prosperous? Buyers been building this morning They could do a runner but need feedback are they overpriced already or a bargain? and how do you work that out?.  Thanks BIG,


----------



## Synergy (15 October 2007)

Into trading halt this morning. Anyone know the reason for this? Up as high as 20% before the halt so i'm assuming there is positive news coming.


----------



## hypnotic (15 October 2007)

Synergy said:


> Into trading halt this morning. Anyone know the reason for this? Up as high as 20% before the halt so i'm assuming there is positive news coming.




No idea but Cresent gold was recommended by wise-owl just this Sunday as a spec buy.. got some interest there i guess.

*Not a holder on CRE

Cheers,

Hypnotic


----------



## BIG BWACULL (15 October 2007)

Possibly the mention of the "U" Word :dunno:
Crescent Gold plans uranium spin-out
15-October-07 by AAP


> Perth-based gold explorer Crescent Gold Ltd is set to spin off its copper-uranium assets in South Australia and the Northern Territory into a separately listed vehicle.
> 
> In an announcement today, Crescent said the move would realise unrecognised value in the assets, which were held in a 100 per cent-owned subsidiary Uranium West Pty Ltd.
> 
> ...


----------



## tigerboi (7 November 2007)

so if you buy this you will get some shares in the u play?up nicely today 1.7m buys v 444m sellers,4/1+ breakout signal for me.


----------



## noirua (25 February 2008)

Board Room Radio report by Acting Chair and MD, Mr Roland Hill, "High Grade Intersection at Laverton":  http://www.brr.com.au/event/41185
http://www.crescentgold.com.au


----------



## zolow (7 July 2008)

Anyone got any ideas about the trading halt on these guys?

They have been pretty quite in the last couple of months.


----------



## bathuu (19 April 2011)

I have noticed that a ghost with 2m shares appears on sell side occasionally once everyday then after few minutes it just disappears Someone must be testing traders nerve?


----------

